# New to rifle and pistol reloading



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well the urge has returned. Since I have begun shooting again - rifle and pistol - I want to reload.

I used to shoot trap and reloaded all my shotshells using a MEC progressive loader, Dupont powder, AA wads and hulls and shotshell from Dayton, Nevada.

I'm probably going to go with Lee because of price and I'm sure they will turn out precision practice loads. I like the progressive loaders like the LoadMaster. Thanks for the post TOF.

I will be reloading 9mm 40S&W and 6.8mm REM SPC using Vihtavuori N340 for the pistol rounds and Hogdon H322 for the rifle round.

I'm looking for a few recommendations about some items that I have not read about in the forum

1. Tumbler - I'm looking at the Frankford Arsenal Quick-N-EZ Case Tumbler Master Kit with Quick-N-EZ Rotary Media Separator 110 Volt. Yes/No ? Anything better at about the same cost?

2. Which reload manual do I start with? Based on what? - the powder/bullet/case?

Thanks in advance. I know primers are hard to get and the way the economy is going I plan on buying pieces and parts every month till I get everything I need. Maybe by then primers will be back in stock.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> 1. Tumbler - I'm looking at the Frankford Arsenal Quick-N-EZ Case Tumbler Master Kit with Quick-N-EZ Rotary Media Separator 110 Volt. Yes/No ? Anything better at about the same cost?
> 
> 2. Which reload manual do I start with? Based on what? - the powder/bullet/case?
> 
> Thanks in advance. I know primers are hard to get and the way the economy is going I plan on buying pieces and parts every month till I get everything I need. Maybe by then primers will be back in stock.:smt023


1. That one's as good as any. I have a Lyman, and it, too, is fine.

2. I mostly use recipes from the different manufacturers, online. I don't recommend the Lee manual for load data, although I do recommend their equipment.

Good luck on the primers. I found a couple hundred Large Rifle primers the other day, but still no pistol primers. I'm down to about 1000 of each, so it better loosen up soon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest using the Lyman manual, because they manufacture neither powder nor bullets, so their information is not biased in one direction or the other.

If you can afford it, I further suggest a Dillon progressive reloader. Their mid-price model will do pistol and rifle reloading, and changeovers from one to the other are really easy.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

1. I just got the Frankford Arsenal tumbler that Midway had on sale last month. I've only used it a couple of times so far, but I'm very happy with it. I've got it loaded with walnut shell ($15 for a BIG bag at PetSmart!) and a bit of mineral spirits and it cleans the brass nicely in an hour or 2.

2. If you're going to go with a Lee press, I would recomend Richard Lee's Modern Reloading. It has a lot of set-up info for their products in addition to the load data - and his relentless salesmanship will make you feel good about your purchase. I also like the Lyman manual - mostly because there is a lot of data for lead bullets.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The Dillon mid price model with a case feeder will run you around $800 or more vs. $230 for a Load Master.

I have cranked out enough ammo with mine to be completely satisfied with it. I can change back and forth between calibers in 3 to 5 minutes max without the extra Turrets which reduce it to under 1 minute. 9 and 40 use the same shell plate but .357 requires changing the shell plate which adds an additional 30 to 60 seconds.

I also have a Lee manual which includes load data from a broad array of sources.

If using Vihtavuori powder you will want to download their load manual from:

http://www.vihtavuori-lapua.com/vihtavuori.php

I haven't seen the Lyman manual but expect it will be a good choice for the reasons given by Steve.

I purchased a Speer manual 2 years back but of course it only talks about Speer bullet loads. I finaly tried using it this week for some 9MM 124 Grain Speer Gold Dots. It didn't list any of the powders on hand so I had to revert to the Vihtavuori and Lee load data.

Speer factory loaded 9MM 124 Gr. Gold Dot JHP is rated at 1150 FPS. My load of VV N350 yielded 1149 FPS. Avg. 5 shot groups ran between 1 and 1 1/2 inch at 15 yds.

We chrono and water tested this load today and it passed through 3ea 1 Gallon Milk Jugs stopping in number 4. Final max diameter is .570 inches. It opened up real purty. If my camera had not died last week I would post a Pic.

I have decided, given non availability of factory ammo, to load my own defensive ammo so it can be thoroughly tested.

Good luck and enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry...I should've been more specific.
I do not suggest buying a Dillon case feeder, unless you're going to load at least a thousand rounds every week.
Just the progressive press is quite enough.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry...I should've been more specific.
> I do not suggest buying a Dillon case feeder, unless you're going to load at least a thousand rounds every week.
> Just the progressive press is quite enough.


Steve,

The case feeder is a major point to me. The Lee comes with a case feeder for pistol rounds. The only additional cost to maximize it's effectiveness is purchase of the $10 Collator they offer. The case feeder may look chincy but it works which is all I ask.

I don't load 1000 per week but do load 300 to 400 pistol rounds per week quite often.

Without a case feeder you have a three hand operation. You must place a case, a bullet and pull the operating handle.

With the case feeder you place a bullet with your left and pull the handle with your right for a complete cycle. It is not necessary to let go of the handle to pick up and place the brass. It makes a big difference to me.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TOF said:


> ...The Lee comes with a case feeder for pistol rounds. The only additional cost to maximize it's effectiveness is purchase of the $10 Collator they offer. The case feeder may look chincy but it works which is all I ask...


Hmmm...Didn't know that.
Thanks, TOF


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=lymans+49&x=11&y=22

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...ks&field-keywords=ABCs+of+reloading&x=12&y=20

Two good places to start. I recommend a single stage press to start so you can learn the "theories" behind each step. With a Progressive press too many things happen at once for a beginner and mistakes are too easy to make. Lee makes good equipment that will make excellent ammo and won't break the bank.
http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/catalog/browse.cgi?1217691360.4267=/html/index.html

Reloading is a very rewarding hobby in itself and is a lot of fun, but you need to know mistakes can be dangerous! Go slow and enjoy!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

mikld said:


> ...I recommend a single stage press to start so you can learn the "theories" behind each step. With a Progressive press too many things happen at once for a beginner and mistakes are too easy to make...


You're exactly right!
I feel abashed, that I didn't think of that important point.
Single-stage presses are cheap enough to allow you to "toss them aside," once you've gained some experience. (Of course, you actually keep the press-it comes in very handy for certain steps in the rifle-cartridge loading process, and for bullet pulling.)

I'm abashed in part because I, too, learned on a "single-stage" press of a kind: A Lyman tong tool, making .30-40 Krag reloads.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The progressives can be operated as single stage if you choose to do so. I punch primers (single function) and clean cases before priming (single function). 

I then perform powder drop, bullet insertion/seating and factory crimp in one pass. These steps can be performed one at a time but I see no need to do so.

Although having loaded between 20,000 and 30,000 primers without any going off unexpectedly, I prefer to prime seperate from powder insertion.

I never load 1 case at a time. The case feeder allows me to pickup a handfull of cases place them in the collator/hopper shake it a bit then start cranking the handle. The Lee hopper holds approximately 100 9MM cases so you can devote most of your attention to the critical stage of operation rather than loading cases.

If only loading a few rounds at a time a single stage would be ok but if not loading very many why waste money and time loading at all. Just buy a box or 2 per year and be done with it.

I have never owned or operated a single stage press and don't feel harmed in the process.

Not everybody should operate a progressive and some should not operate a single stage press. If you don't get along with mechanisms don't load.

Enjoy but stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys - I think I'll start with the Lyman manual and go with the Frankford Arsenal tumbler.

Great points from everyone - I feel comfortable starting with the progressive loader and I'll stick with Lee for now. 

Steve I have to leave some room for improvement and may consider the Dillon at a later date. I do like the fact that the Dillon has a lifetime warranty also.

I just finished reading the ABC's of Reloading (which I picked up from the local library)

I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions as my reloading begins and I look forward to begin reloading again. I really enjoyed it before.:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...One thing I'd like to warn you against, because I've been guilty of it myself:
Don't ever get to see your shooting as being merely a way to empty cartridges, to feed your reloading hobby.
The main point of it all is to practice your shooting skills as inexpensively as possible.


----------



## cocacola5373 (Sep 7, 2009)

TOF said:


> The Dillon mid price model with a case feeder will run you around $800 or more vs. $230 for a Load Master.
> 
> I have cranked out enough ammo with mine to be completely satisfied with it. I can change back and forth between calibers in 3 to 5 minutes max without the extra Turrets which reduce it to under 1 minute. 9 and 40 use the same shell plate but .357 requires changing the shell plate which adds an additional 30 to 60 seconds.
> 
> ...


TOF, we are exactly in the same predicament. Because of the lack of availability of ammo, I too have decided to load my own defensive rounds.

If you don't mind, how much VV N350 did you use to achive 1149 FPS. I too stand-by 124 gr Speer Gold Dots and as much as I have looked, I seem to not be able to find the load data online as well on VV's website. The reason I am choosing VV is because there is an abundance of it over here. Have you tried it with N340 and N320? Also, some claim the OAL of a 124gr Speer Gold Dot is 1.12 while I have come across some pages wherein some people handload to an OAL 1.15.

Cheers and happy shootin'.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

cocacola5373 said:


> TOF, we are exactly in the same predicament. Because of the lack of availability of ammo, I too have decided to load my own defensive rounds.
> 
> If you don't mind, how much VV N350 did you use to achive 1149 FPS. I too stand-by 124 gr Speer Gold Dots and as much as I have looked, I seem to not be able to find the load data online as well on VV's website. The reason I am choosing VV is because there is an abundance of it over here. Have you tried it with N340 and N320? Also, some claim the OAL of a 124gr Speer Gold Dot is 1.12 while I have come across some pages wherein some people handload to an OAL 1.15.
> 
> Cheers and happy shootin'.


I have answered specifics via PM.

For others:
I came up with my load by reviewing data for other bullets of 124 Grain weight and selecting a charge that should be within the capability of any modern 9MM. Knowing there are pistols out there in less than pristine condition I will refrain from publishing total detail to the world.

Cocacola5373 is having a commercial reloader build his ammo so I leave it to him and his loader to determine suitability of the load data provided for his gun. I am not an expert so proceed with caution if applying info I provide.

tumbleweed


----------



## cocacola5373 (Sep 7, 2009)

TOF, thank you so much for sharing your valuable data with me. You have saved me countless hours of research and testing as well.

I will try to get the first batch loaded and tested. I will post the results here as soon as they are available so that others like me may benifit too.

More power to this group and please shoot safe.

Cheers!


----------

